# Home Dehydrator



## Jhock122 (Dec 26, 2019)

Can anyone link me to a good dehydrator for jerkey? Both ground and sliced. I bought one on amazon and it doesn’t get hot enough to dry the meat out. I end up with rubber.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 26, 2019)

How long are you drying for?


----------



## Gordon_scott01 (Dec 26, 2019)

I have the Presto 06302 Dehydro and made 100's of lbs of whole muscle jerky on it and love it


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2019)

If you plan to make a lot of jerky look at Cabela's commercial ones a bit pricey but very good


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2019)

To the OP, what brand / model do you have?    What temp were you running at and for how long?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes..  tell us more about your equipment and process...  

As pineywoods said..  the cabelas 10 tray cabinet is a really nice unit ( I have one) ...


----------

